# Water leak behind A/C compressor????



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

2006 auto 4x4
Not here yet. Have to be towed.
Dripping water leak coming from behind the A/C compressor.
I see something back there. Something bolted.
Looks like coming from the bolt or above it.
Cannot see without taking the compressor off.
Question...........
What is behind there????
Looked at the manual, but it doesn't show anything.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably a leaking water pump. The water pump is driven by the timing chain on the VQ40DE. There is a drainage channel that exits in the area you are describing in case a leak develops at the impeller shaft seal. There are two, black access panels on the front timing chain cover. The one on the driver side allows access to the water pump and the one on the passenger side provides access to the primary timing chain tensioner, which must be removed to provide enough chain slack in order to get the pump out and in.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Friends car. Being towed today.
So, it's leaking fro a weep hole in the timing cover????
Funny they don't have anything about it in the service manual.
Water pump is a pain to change. 
We did the chain, guide, tensioner and water pump around 8 years ago.
Guides were worn out.
I would have thought the water pump would last longer than 8 years.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Got it done.
Was the water pump, but....Not because it failed. 
He wasn't suing antifreeze.
I keep on telling these guys they have to use antifreeze with these newer engines. 
Got some pictures of the weep hole and show how I held up the chain with a wire.
The red straw is poked into the hole. It's not really a hole, more like a slot.


----------

